# protecting bodywork from tree scratches



## VEEBUG74 (Apr 22, 2011)

toying with the idea of getting the sides ov my van done in a thick vinyl to protect against tree scratches.
proper clear 3m type vinyl just to expensive so just plain whites an option.Any one found a solution other than a tree cutting attachment


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice idea if it worked, but we, like most I suppose, just T-cut it including the windows, or maybe try not to drive so close to the tress in the first place.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I wanted some of the 3M film for my bonnet etc, and found this company very helpful.

12" x 5' for £35

http://www.lamin-x.co.uk/shop/paintprotection.htm

They were the only one who I could find that sold just the film for you to do what you want with.

I've since asked them for a longer roll, as my bonnet is more than 5', and they supplied me from their US company 15' x 12" as one piece.

It is excellant stuff, although the width is a little limiting! It also seems to block UV, some reflective SOLAS sticker strip I have is partly under it, and that hasn't faded at all unlike the rest!

I've stuck some on 4 smallish Seitz windows too and that seems OK.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

All but the deepest of scratches can be machine polished from plastic windows very easily, I can have them looking like new in 5-10 minutes with a couple of different pads and a cutting and polishing compound.

You can do the same on a motorhome body but fewer times in its lifetime (such as prior to selling) depending on its material.

Clear vinyl down the sides seems a bit OTT to me for all but the most expensive of MH's, removing it would probably bring with it the original graphics not to mention the risk it could yellow with age or look a mess if not applied properly. I can't see that the necessary cost to have it done would outweigh any deprication that a few trees might do. Enjoy your MH and use it as intended - don't worry about a few scratches most French ones are held together with Duct Tape!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

When driving, I tend to 'white line' it as much as I can for this reason. It's flipping hard work getting foliage marks off the van.

Steve


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Chigman said:


> When driving, I tend to 'white line' it as much as I can for this reason. It's flipping hard work getting foliage marks off the van.
> 
> Steve


I met a large coach in the Highlands doing the same

we swopped mirrors


----------



## VEEBUG74 (Apr 22, 2011)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Nice idea if it worked, but we, like most I suppose, just T-cut it including the windows, or maybe try not to drive so close to the tress in the first place.


Think ur assuming that its my choice to be near trees when ive got a large wagon bulling his way past causing me to avoid contact hence tree sratches.You will be telling me to swerve out of the way to avoid stones chips next. :wink:


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi VEEBUG74.
NO! sexist comments please,"his way past"? remember..PC!,Their way past.
When i watched the program with Edd China in,about doing up old cars,they "Wrapped" an old VW. in vinyl and made it into a camper van,didn't look to shabby either.
Another way,is to look in your mirrors and see if the traffic is building up,if it is,find a spot with no trees and just pull in,oh the joys of the open road.
Ted.


----------



## VEEBUG74 (Apr 22, 2011)

mayabe i should wrap the 1965 vw samba im restoring?good tip that ted thanks pal


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

To get up and down to the house I have to drive up a lane with the hedges touching the sides of the van for a mile and a bit. Frightening when they haven't been brushed (Late June to Mid Oct). I would be interested in any such system.

Dick


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi VEEBUG74.
Mike Brewer and Edd China....For the life of me i cannot remember the program,but i bet a poster on here will know.
They bought cars,went through them and sold them on,they bought an old builders VW Van,(Like a transporter?) Edd did the mechanics,then they had it "Vinyled" externally and fit "Flat packed "M/H. furniture inside,i think Astro turf for the carpet. When they came to sell it on,Edd paid up front,and used it for his summer holidays before selling it on,the Vinyl was blue with circles on it if i remember right. Worth checking back on the old programs,if i can remember the name.... (Senior moment :lol: ) As said before,it did not look that bad!.
Ted.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi '74
Eureka!!!! Wheeler Dealer!!
Ted.
PS. Now got to have a small Pint!


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Wheeler Dealer. Series 3. episodes1/2? VW T3 Transporter Van.
If you are VERY!! clever,you may be able to access this from the inner workings of your computor,worth a look for anyone wanting a "Surf" camper and seeing how the "Wrapping" was done.
DON'T!! shoot the messenger,i am only trying to show an example of Vinyl wrapping.
Ted.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Jented said:


> Hi.
> Wheeler Dealer. Series 3. episodes1/2? VW T3 Transporter Van.
> If you are VERY!! clever,you may be able to access this from the inner workings of your computor,worth a look for anyone wanting a "Surf" camper and seeing how the "Wrapping" was done.
> DON'T!! shoot the messenger,i am only trying to show an example of Vinyl wrapping.
> Ted.


Have seen that programme. It turned ok although I wouldn't have chose that pattern. 8O Very clever how they do it.

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

VEEBUG74 said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Nice idea if it worked, but we, like most I suppose, just T-cut it including the windows, or maybe try not to drive so close to the tress in the first place.
> ...


Sorry, but there are choices to be made, we use country lanes most of the time as we wild camp always, and yes we get scratches too, but we also use our brakes and pull up rather than just keep on going when there are large vehicles coming the other way or the road is narrow, it's called defensive driving and taking your time.

It sounds like I'm having a go, (not so) but using a MH is a lifestyle choice, as is the way it is driven, it's not a rep mobile, it's bigger and consequently needs to be driven with much much more care, or buy more T-Cut.


----------



## VEEBUG74 (Apr 22, 2011)

VEEBUG74 said:


> toying with the idea of getting the sides ov my van done in a thick vinyl to protect against tree scratches.
> proper clear 3m type vinyl just to expensive so just plain whites an option.Any one found a solution other than a tree cutting attachment


back on track


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Just in case you do go down your alternative route 

Our camper has a big dent in the front where the previous owners hit a tree. I've nudged a couple, and thought about getting a chainsaw! I already have a suitable ladder, but rather than work with that at height I bought a Silky Long Boy, which has enough reach but telescopes down to fit across the cab. Pricey, safe and although only used the once was very handy 

http://www.abbeygardensales.co.uk/hand-tools/silky-pole-saws/showitem-S3-365-36.aspx

Link to prove I'm not making the name up 

I would be interested in a vinyl wrap. I saw one once on a jeep where the pattern was fabulous, all sorts of close ups of gearbox and engine internals which was 8) I want some sort of big rainbow or sunset on the side but the Mrs says I'm not allowed 

Jason


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sometimes on narrow country lanes, driving very carefully you need to tuck in so far you will make contact with tree branches, especially as cars tend to stop and expect you to manoeuvre

Love the way hedges are often cut to the height of cars

Best time in the lakes, narrow road ,stone wall met a coach

Albert had to reverse down a twisting narrow road (LHD helped to avoid the wall)

and was treated to a standing ovation by the people on the bus

Brilliant   

Aldra


----------

